# Travel Destinations > Indian Sub-Continent >  Tips for India & Nepal

## Indian

Some great extra items to bring with you:
* padlock (to lock your room and for locking your lugage in trains & buss); try to find a padlock without keys (you can't loose them and your partner can always enter the room) a good one is one with a lock like a safe (not the one with 3 rings because they have only 1000 options; easy to open)
* a iron cable to lock your lugage with a padlock
* a petzl (head lamp): always easy with power breaks or trekkings
* small radio (you can record some sounds)!
* pictures of your country & familie; local love them to watch!
* inflatable pillow (great for your ass when you are dealing with hardcore buss trips)

Medicins are way cheaper in Asia then in your own country, so buy them there

Money: don't buy to much traveller checks, and choose for different values: like $50, $100 and $200 (each TC you chance cost extra money..but it's easy for local flights (Nepal)). It's good that they are insured, so don't forget to write the TC numbers and the telephone number.
In the major cities you can get money with your bank card at a ATM machine.
If people try to rib you off; say: "That's bad for your karma" you got them right by the balls.
Never say, it's your FIRST time to India.
Don't let them know, if you are in a hurry!
You will learn how to avoid the touts, don't get frustrated, make fun of it!

Train tickets (only in INDIA): buy the book "Trains at a glance" at the station, easy to plan your train journey's.
Choose for 2SL (second sleeper) it's affortable, comfortable enough, fixed place and you meet some interesting locals.
Some stations have "tourist quota", special line for tourists..WATCH OUT IN DELHI there is one IN THE STATION (leftside and above!!) DON'T listen to touts and don't go to the one at the opposite of the street.
Bring your passport (and sometimes they ask for a "official money transfer document"; or a bank reciept) with you.
Fill in a request form, or ask for one. They need also your guesthouse or find one in your guidebook.
Chain your lugage in the train!
By 2SL you have after 19:00 the "right" of your own reserved bed, so they pull down the middle bed. . 
If necessary and possible you can update your train ticket by the conductor (pay extra).
Be patience some trains have long delays, but it's a very nice way to travel and to taste the atmosphere.
Travel at night; then you save a night in a hostel!
You can buy food/drinks in the train and at the short stops in the stations
Some guesthouse offer a train ticket service for a bit extra money.

Buss:
Faster then the train (but safer...?)
Don't sit at the back; very dumpy!!
Lock your lugage at the roof of the buss (with chain and lock) or inside (sometimes they ask for extra $$; is not really necessary.

Taxi/tuc tuc:
Is possible in big sities choose for PRE-paid taxies (like delhi (airport), mumbai)

Riksjaw: depends say 50 rs/ 3km...and try to DO IT YOURSELF!! Is fun.

Check more travelagencies (mostly cheaper then in your hostel) for good deals for activities. You can bargain on everything, or try to make a group.


Post:
Book post: is very cheap to send books/pictures (keep the negatives!)
Parcels have to be stitched, costs 30-100rs

Happy travels, shanti shanti Huib

----------


## rocketmail009

Ningbo Saivs Machinery Co.,ltd is one of specialized manufacturer and exporter of various castings including investment casting, sand casting, die-castings. Located in the East of China, Ningbo city which is famous for the second biggest container port in China, Quality ensurance certificated with TS 16949.

----------


## kevinklain

Great tips given by you all about Tips for India & Nepal, Really it is really interesting tips for all and for me. I have read all the post and got many ideas and tips which is really helpful for both India & Nepal. I hope more and more information you will give here.

----------


## mickamark

Useful Items:
· neutral coloured clothing
· lightweight windproof jacket for open air travel at sunrise and sunset
· fleece, trousers and warm hat (Oct-Jan) until sun is up
· hat to protect head and neck from sun
· good quality 'wraparound' sunglasses with retainer
· small ruck-sack to keep belongings together and dust out
Fortunately, a Nepal tourist visa is available on arrival to most of us and the process takes only a few minutes as long as you have 2 passport photos and some US$ for the visa fee. If you don’t have photos, there’s a photo booth at the airport in Kathmandu. Here are the official Nepal visa rules.

----------


## GFI

My first tour was in Nepal which is pretty good destination in Asia. It is the small country in the Himalayan region which is also known as Land of Everest. I really enjoyed which is one of my memorable tours as well after that I visited their couple of times.

----------


## ttconsultantservices

Great tips given by you all about Tips for India & Nepal, Really it is really interesting tips for all and for me. I have read all the post and got many ideas and tips which is really helpful for both India & Nepal. I hope more and more information you will give here. 






Trademark Search India

----------


## jeckvilson

Ningbo Saivs Machinery Co.,ltd is one of specialized manufacturer and exporter of various castings including investment casting, sand casting, die-castings. Located in the East of China, Ningbo city which is famous for the second biggest container port in China, Quality ensurance certificated with TS 16949.

----------


## AnnieGao02

I have traveled solo to several places around the world. I have been to India several times although I am not Indian. I would never travel alone in India.

----------


## antony

Its a informative article for me. I was thinking of visiting India at the end of this year. I will definitely consider your tips in mind while visiting there.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

Great tips given by you all about Tips for India & Nepal, Really it is really interesting tips for all and for me. I have read all the post and got many ideas and tips which is really helpful for both India & Nepal. I hope more and more information you will give here.

----------


## mikehussy

Straight forward information! It really helped me a lot. Thanks buddy for that supporting info.







cheap flights to Lagos  |  cheap flights to Orlando

----------


## walsh

There is not a big thread there like terroristic activities there but there is no guarantee of safety of your luggage.I think people feel pride their to steal your luggage so pleas whenever you move there to Nepal and India then do not spare the security of your goods and luggage.

----------


## lennonrowen

I am a newbie here for the India and Nepal travel. But I would like to get the best information from here. I hope you will share more information regarding.

----------


## sophiewilson

These are seriously very very helpful. Perfecto! Thank you so much.  :Smile:

----------


## TanyaVyas

Thanks , Much informative  :Smile:

----------


## BartonDenley

The dry season in Nepal is October to May, the monsoon season June to September. The most popular times to visit Nepal (especially for trekking) are from September to November and again from March to May.

----------


## dwightallen

In general you will find differences between people of Nepal and peole in Indian larger cities. Nothing to worry about, though.
I have never seen any violence in India so far and I've been there several times. Expect a lot of people around you when going in Indian cities.

----------


## davidsmith36

Climate factors are very important in deciding on a visit to Nepal. October-November, the start of the dry season, is in many ways the best time of the year in Nepal. With the monsoon only recently finished the country-side is green and lush and Nepal is at its most beautiful. Rice is harvested and there are some more important and colorful festivals to enjoy. At this time of the year the air is sparkling clean, visibility is unexcelled and the Himalayan views are as near perfect as you can ask. Further more the weather is still balmy, neither too hot nor too cold. For obvious reasons, this is also the peak tourist season.

----------


## sankalppatil732

Been surprised by all these differences, but because Nepal rarely features in ... After the earthquakes in Nepal earlier this year, tourism in Nepal has taken a massive hit.

----------


## nelesbe

I have read all the post and got many ideas and tips which is really helpful for both India & Nepal. I hope more and more information you will give here.

----------


## BartonDenley

The dry season in Nepal is October to May, the monsoon season June to September. The most popular times to visit Nepal (especially for trekking) are from September to November and again from March to May.

----------


## dwightallen

In general you will find differences between people of Nepal and peole in Indian larger cities. Nothing to worry about, though.
I have never seen any violence in India so far and I've been there several times. Expect a lot of people around you when going in Indian cities.

----------


## davidsmith36

Climate factors are very important in deciding on a visit to Nepal. October-November, the start of the dry season, is in many ways the best time of the year in Nepal. With the monsoon only recently finished the country-side is green and lush and Nepal is at its most beautiful. Rice is harvested and there are some more important and colorful festivals to enjoy. At this time of the year the air is sparkling clean, visibility is unexcelled and the Himalayan views are as near perfect as you can ask. Further more the weather is still balmy, neither too hot nor too cold. For obvious reasons, this is also the peak tourist season.

----------


## sankalppatil732

Been surprised by all these differences, but because Nepal rarely features in ... After the earthquakes in Nepal earlier this year, tourism in Nepal has taken a massive hit.

----------


## nelesbe

I have read all the post and got many ideas and tips which is really helpful for both India & Nepal. I hope more and more information you will give here.

----------

